# The Geek Mod



## chipb43 (Mar 22, 2004)

Has anyone used the Wireless Internet access at a campground? I know a bunch of the KOA's have it.

My Geek Mod will involve installing a 5.2dbi omni directional antenna somewhere on the roof of the outback. This antenna is only about 11 inches tall so it will stick up about the same height as the AC unit. Inside I will mount a dual radio bridge. I haven't decided on a brand as of yet. One radio will associate to the campground's network, the other radio will provide firewall and wireless access to my laptops. (There could be 3 if the wife, daughter, and I all have them with us).

Now, I just have to think up a good reason to do this.


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Chip that sounds like a great mod. Ok, Iâ€™ll admit that Iâ€™m a computer geek too.

Actually we donâ€™t stay in to many places that provide wireless but that will probably be changing in the next few years. I did notice that many of the campgrounds that cater to full timers are getting wireless.


----------



## Joe_650 (Jul 21, 2004)

That's a pretty good idea. My geek mod is to replace the cd player in my Outback with a Shuttle computer. It will have a wireless keyboard and mouse as well as a wireless NIC for those campgrounds that do have wireless. Also going to put a 17" or larger LCD screen.

I will have to do a little drilling of the Shuttle case but it should fit up where the cd player is. Will also have to figure a way to get the speaker wires hooked up so they'll work with the computer.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

We were at a campground in New Smyrna Beach FL that had free wireless internet. We were almost to the back of the campground and I just used my wireless card in the laptop with no problems at all, infact it was as fast as the wireless setup that I have at home.

Gary


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

(yes I also love wireless projects)









Not sure why you need to go for an outside antenna right away ...I would try for an inside one first to see how that works.. with the way the trailrs are made the inside one should do just fine ... I have a 8dbi omni that I mounted behind the TV on the TV stand on the 23RS that works perfect... (yes when i mounted it on the roof initially I got about 15% better signal coverage but decided the drilling and mounting did not offset the better coverage)

If you are going to mount an outdoor antenna then I would mount a Cantenna antenna on a Tripod or a small rotor (this would have to be taken down each time that you moved of course) but that way in case the park you are staying at doesn't have internet then the odds that perhaps someone in the area does that you can "piggyback" off of







With an Cantenna I have been able to "borrow" internet service from 10 miles away (shot the beam across a lake from one state park that didnt have internet access to a RV park that did...









You would actually only have to mount a 5dbi on the roof "if" the internet provider was on the fringe area of coverage (which would mean that your would be at a park that has about 15000 sqare acres --









Anyway -- the way I do it is pull into the park -- fire up the laptop with the built in antenna.. turn on netstumbler and see if i can get a signal ... if the signal is weak I then plug in the antenna (omni) inside the trailer -- if that still does not do the trick then I put the Cantenna on the roof with a tripod and start searching...


----------



## chipb43 (Mar 22, 2004)

I guess we will soon be adding that to the list of things to look for when we are driving around the campground to pick out a site. I use Netstumbler too. I will have the wife helping me backup and the kids monitoring signal strength!

I really can't think of a good reason to mount the antenna. Like you say, if you are in a fringe area where signal strength may be marginal then you might want an external antenna. A bridge with a firewall might be beneficial. Maybe if you were gaming between 2 computers it might cut down on latency. More than likely I will only be using email and web.

I am already comptemplating the benefits of having access to google while camping. Let's see: google = pork and beans recipes


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

chipb43 said:


> A bridge with a firewall might be beneficial. Maybe if you were gaming between 2 computers it might cut down on latency. More than likely I will only be using email and web.
> 
> [snapback]35647[/snapback]​


I guess I'm just a "Geek Wanna-Be" because I have no idea what this means!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I am thinking of doing the same thing, but will probably go with a cantenna just 'cause I like to fool around with stuff like that. I would be interested on what bridge you decide on. Currently, I have two ap's, each of which has bridge capability. Theoretically, I could use one to rx, then bridge to the other for a local ap. I'm not sure how most public wifi ap's would react to dealing with a mac from each ap, tho (or if it would need to, for that matter).


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Geez, makes perfect sense to me....









If it ain't already there and I can't just plug it in, I'm lost.









Y'all figure this one out without me, OK?









Mark


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

OK, I'm a major geek too (but a lazy one!) and I also need to stay connected all the time. I'm new to trailer camping but an Internet old timer. When I travel, I use a Verizon wireless PC card in my laptop and get about 150 to 200 kbits. This is about 3-5 times faster than dial-up and almost feels like broadband sometimes (not at all like CDPD).

Since I travel all over the country I need to stay connected everywhere I go and take this setup in my rental car as I drive around metropolitan areas all over the country. I've been really impressed with the coverage throughout the country, including backwoods areas.

Here's the downside, it's not free. However, I get unlimited very fast Internet for $79.95 per month! If there's Verizon phone service, you get Internet service. It's been awesome for me and trust me I check my e-mail a dozen or more times a day and frequently surf websites.

My only mod (when my rig arrives this month) is to invest in an antenna booster to boost the signal in more remote areas. I've priced these at RV shows and a good one is around $100. The Sierra Wireless AirCard 555 I got for around $75 on eBay.

The nice thing about this arrangement is that you can use it on your laptop all year 'round. When you're sitting in your car waiting for your kids to finish dance practice, when you're waiting at the airport, or even on an all day family outing. I told you I need to check my e-mail often, right?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I still have 12:00 flashing on my VCR
















Help!!!!

Thor

PS - Luckly DVD players do not come with this option









Thor


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> I still have 12:00 flashing on my VCR


You've heard of the electrical tape trick? My VCR has actually had electrical tape over the clock for about the past 6 years or so.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Out of the closet geek here as well. I was talking to some friends about this cg we're going to on the beach has wifi and I don't have a laptop. He had an older one, 2 or 3 years old, that he wasn't using, he gave me! with a wifi card, llb, that he could never make work. I reformatted, reloaded drivers,tweaked a lil bit and it has my name on this Dell now.







It's ok for camping, checking email and surfing a lil bit. It networks fine here at home. 
I know that cg has wifi, but I do wonder...there is prob not much wife in most rurual campgrounds I bet. 
I'd be fine for 2 or 3 days not online, but I need a fix after 6 days on the beach.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

OK, I can't help it. I've been in the computer industry for over 30 years (mainframe), and insist on not having a computer in my home, much less in an RV.

What is the point of even going camping if your going to sit hunched over a pc playing games or surfing the internet. I understand that many people get enjoyment from messing with pc and a few do ned to stay connected for business reasons, but there has to be a place where everyone draws the line.

Not trying to belittle anyone - to each his own - I just don't understand it.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I'll be full-timing -- my Outback will be my home, so that makes it a little easier to understand I think.


----------



## Joe_650 (Jul 21, 2004)

I don't plan on using the internet unless for some reason I'm at a camp ground that has it and I need to look something up. Most areas where we camp are pretty remote so internet access is a moot point. I want a computer in my camper because most of my DVD collection has been ripped to DIVX format for my home network. By having a computer in the camper I just copy movies to my external hard drive and take along with us. If it rains which it does quite often when we are camping then the kids have something to keep them occupied. It also allows me to take a load of MP3's to have music while sitting around the camp fire and drinking.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

GlenninTexas said:


> OK, I can't help it. I've been in the computer industry for over 30 years (mainframe), and insist on not having a computer in my home, much less in an RV.


I've been a nurse and in medicine for 21 years. I don't want to go home to a sterile home with people wanting me to help them with a urinal or give them a shot or make room for them to bring their 20 family members in and spread out a blanket.
So, whatever brings a person peace of mind and escape is whats most important. If a computer bothers you that much, you don't need one close to you. As for me, I find solace having the news/weather/email/etc at my fingertips. I can live without it just fine, I have before. I enjoy tinkering with it..that's not to say that camping geeks don't ALSO enjoy sitting by the fire, bike riding, games, spending time with family.
Peacefully, to each is own form of enjoyment.


----------

